# Desmond oh Desmond poem.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I wrote this at 2am, been up all night, just got the inspiration, never wrote a poem before.
At least the power is back on, what a storm. 



Titled Desmond oh Desmond.


Up on the moor, middle of the night...
Candle is lit, for there is no light
This house has stood since 1891
If Desmond persists, it will be gone.

Desmond oh Desmond, why did you come our way
We love it up here and we'd like to stay.
Desmond oh Desmond please go away.

The walls they are shaking, the window is leaking.
The roof it is bending and viciously creaking, what a storm in the making.
Its raining upwards, how can that be
Surely that defies gravity.

Come on you leaders, gathered in France.
Promises, promises, this is your last chance
Think of others, as you pour your next glass
Whats the problem you say, as you're sat on your ass.

Don't be so blinkered, for if you do.
Desmond, will one day, come and get you.
Cut the emissions, Desmond will warn.
This is the first, of many a storm.

For Desmond has siblings, sisters and brothers
But worst of all, will be Desmond's mother.

One days she will come, if you don't alter your ways
Creating havoc, my word you will pay
We love it up here and so want to stay.
Desmond oh Desmond, don't blow us away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Paul, a day of firsts for you 

:wav:
:wav:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There was a young man from the Dales
Who got sick of the rain and the gales
He headed south in the van, drove as fast as he can
But sadly ended up in Wales. 

Sorry to anyone from Wales but I couldnt find anything else that rhymed with Dales. 

Good effort Paul, could you not find anything better to do at 2am with no power and internet?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I could Barry, but the wife was fast asleep so I wrote a poem instead.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

coppo said:


> Think of others, as you pour your next glass
> Whats the problem you say, as you're sat on your ass.


For t' southerners that's...

"Think of others, as you pour your next glass
Whats the problem you say, as you're sat on your *arse*."

:grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

siggie said:


> For t' southerners that's...
> 
> "Think of others, as you pour your next glass
> Whats the problem you say, as you're sat on your *arse*."
> ...


I thought he was talking about a donkey.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I wanted it to be clean.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

coppo said:


> I wanted it to be clean.


Then use some loo roll :grin2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It was composed at 2am by candlelight, that's where the best inspiration comes from.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bleddy good Coppo!

You're not just a pretty face!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Bleddy good Coppo!
> 
> You're not just a pretty face!


.

Thank you Viv.

I never want to get the inspiration for a poem if I have to go through this again just to get it.

Paul.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Who's Desmond ¿


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The name given to the storm Vic by the met office.
They are all named now beginning with the letter A, we started with Abigail and are on Desmond now.


By the time storm Zak comes along our house will be a pile of rubble.


Paul.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh, that explains it (& my ignorance)- we're away on a weeks winter holiday in Gran Canaria - we're having trouble remembering it's December as it's so hot ! - the only downside is we fly home tomorrow 😨


----------

